# anyone familiar with these one-way discount charters?



## morgan333 (Jan 1, 2003)

https://www.sailonline.com/discount_charters/auctions/auctions.html

these are apparently repositioning charters that can be had for a good price. Anyone ever do one? A Jeanneau 45 for 10 days for $800 sounds awfully cheap.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can be a good deal, you basically are paying the charter company for repositioning the yacht either back to base or out to another island, for a later charter. Saves the charter company paying a captain and crew to do it for them..
Good luck


----------

